# Free Investing Books!



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Here they are pick one or all if interested and PM a name and address and I'll get them sent out this week.



The Investors Manifesto is an easy read and my personal favorite.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Wow, nice list and generous offer! Bernstein is my favorite finance author, but no one here can go wrong with any of those.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> Wow, nice list and generous offer! Bernstein is my favorite finance author, but no one here can go wrong with any of those.


Bernstein is my guy too! I'm a read once and done guy.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

The Intelligent Investor, The Millionaire Next Door, and The Investors Manifesto have been claimed. Others are still available.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

The Battle for the Soul of Capitalism by John C Bogle has been claimed. 2 left......


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I believe "Why Smart People Make Big Money Mistakes" is claimed. Just waiting on an address.

That leaves just "The Intelligent Asset Allocator".


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Only "The Intelligent Asset Allocator" is left.


----------

